# OMG, you cannot beat these prices!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

It's 5:30 am here, and what am I doing? Browsing Maltese sites, of course.  LOL, I have major insomnia.

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

For anyone in the market for a *well-bred* puppy (especially male) with *prices that are more than reasonable*, I'd say you're in luck.

Wasn't there someone looking for a male Maltese? I think she was from California.

I wish Tonia would post a pic of the female she has available. I'd love to see her face. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

...sounds like you're looking for a new baby....  cool! 

Those boys are gorgeous!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Feb 25 2009, 08:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733962


> It's 5:30 am here, and what am I doing? Browsing Maltese sites, of course.  LOL, I have major insomnia.
> 
> http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html
> 
> ...


wow- you are right!! the prices are soo reasonable, esp considering how well respected and established Rhapsody is!!! This is amazing!! I just love all of Tonia's pups...GORGEOUS!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

They are so beautiful! And for really great prices! I wish had the money I will definitley inquire about one! "But" hubby says I have to wait till NEXT year to get another furbaby. So I have Plenty of time to find a reputable breeder! I have fell in love with Chrismans Puppies I will be placing an app. With them in December.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Her pups are so beautiful :wub2:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Tonia has evidently reduced prices on her older pups. My Krystal's brother is one of them.I have seen him and he has the most beautiful coat. He is the one born 3/13/2008 with the longer hair. If you click on his picture (not link), it will tell you all about him. Here is link http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/fleurxsailorboy.html He was shown at the Nov 08 dog show that I attended.

I also would love to see a pic of the female pup. :cloud9: She sure has great parents: 
AM/CAN CH Rhapsody's Glitzy Remark X AM/CAN CH Rhapsody's Jokers Are Wild

I just love Tonia's pups and the fact that she does bloodwork :tender: (JMO).


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Feb 25 2009, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734017


> Tonia has evidently reduced prices on her older pups. My Krystal's brother is one of them.I have seen him and he has the most beautiful coat. He is the one born 3/13/2008 with the longer hair. If you click on his picture (not link), it will tell you all about him. Here is link http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/fleurxsailorboy.html He was shown at the Nov 08 dog show that I attended.
> 
> I also would love to see a pic of the female pup. :cloud9: She sure has great parents:
> AM/CAN CH Rhapsody's Glitzy Remark X AM/CAN CH Rhapsody's Jokers Are Wild
> ...


The picture of the female is on there now.

I wish she would put pictures of what they look like now, rather than months ago. I wonder if the one with coat still has it or is shaved down. The boys are already neutered which is nice. Course they are 11 months old.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I wish I could have all of them! :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I want them too :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would think those are pics of how they look now.


----------



## puppas (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi LoveSophie. I was the one looking for a male in CA. I am meeting with the breeder in Lake Forest, CA this Sunday. I am so nervous. I hope I remember all of the right questions. The puppies on Rhapsody are gorgeous! 

Just curious, do you or anyone know of Zeus' breeder? She is Ronnie Reed from Keota, OK. Zeus' Sire was Domino Doolittle and his dam was Miss Dawn Sickels. Does that ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ronnie Reed is on the USDA "puppymill" list. Oklahoma is full of puppymills:

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Feb 25 2009, 11:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734017


> Tonia has evidently reduced prices on her older pups. My Krystal's brother is one of them.I have seen him and he has the most beautiful coat. He is the one born 3/13/2008 with the longer hair. If you click on his picture (not link), it will tell you all about him. Here is link http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/fleurxsailorboy.html He was shown at the Nov 08 dog show that I attended.
> 
> I also would love to see a pic of the female pup. :cloud9: She sure has great parents:
> AM/CAN CH Rhapsody's Glitzy Remark X AM/CAN CH Rhapsody's Jokers Are Wild
> ...



Oh he is beautiful & she is basically giving him away. It shows prior vet expenses as $600.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 25 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734202


> I wish I could have all of them! :wub:[/B]




Moxie is so beautiful.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I cannot imagine why anyone in the market for a new Maltese, wouldn't snap one of Tonia's pups up at these prices. They are just too gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 26 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734463


> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 25 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734202





> I wish I could have all of them! :wub:[/B]




Moxie is so beautiful. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you, he's a good boy :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 25 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734462


> QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Feb 25 2009, 11:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734017





> Tonia has evidently reduced prices on her older pups. My Krystal's brother is one of them.I have seen him and he has the most beautiful coat. He is the one born 3/13/2008 with the longer hair. If you click on his picture (not link), it will tell you all about him. Here is link http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/fleurxsailorboy.html He was shown at the Nov 08 dog show that I attended.
> 
> I also would love to see a pic of the female pup. :cloud9: She sure has great parents:
> AM/CAN CH Rhapsody's Glitzy Remark X AM/CAN CH Rhapsody's Jokers Are Wild
> ...



Oh he is beautiful & she is basically giving him away. It shows prior vet expenses as $600. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

If anyone is interested, you can click on link of Dam and Sire. It shows their pic and if you scroll down you can open their pedigree. Lets you see all information. Just an FYI. Website says they have been neutered and baby teeth removed already.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Martha, I can definitely tell that CH Seattle Sail Away x Flirty Remark boy is your Krystal's brother. :wub: They really look alike. He'd be mine already if I was in the market for a fluff. I also really love that boy out of CH Seattle Sail Away x Calamity Jane ROMX. He has such a darling face. :wub: (((Sigh))) I wish I was able to get a puppy now, but since I'm working and going to school, it just wouldn't make sense to get one. Otherwise, I'd be calling Tonia in a heartbeat! 

I hope someone from SM will snatch one of these babies up. :wub:

QUOTE (puppas @ Feb 25 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734436


> Hi LoveSophie. I was the one looking for a male in CA. I am meeting with the breeder in Lake Forest, CA this Sunday. I am so nervous. I hope I remember all of the right questions. The puppies on Rhapsody are gorgeous!
> 
> Just curious, do you or anyone know of Zeus' breeder? She is Ronnie Reed from Keota, OK. Zeus' Sire was Domino Doolittle and his dam was Miss Dawn Sickels. Does that ring a bell with anyone?[/B]


I'm sorry, I've never heard of Ronnie Reed or Zeus' sire and dam. Marj has pointed out that Zeus' breeder is on the USDA puppy mill list, though. :bysmilie: 

I hope you get your perfect puppy on Sunday! Please keep us posted about that!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 25 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734434


> I would think those are pics of how they look now. [/B]


No Brit, the pics say taken at 7 mo. and the 2 males are almost a year old. Puppies change a lot at that age.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Rhapsody Malts are beautiful, but I would always ask Tonia for the most current picture to avoid disappointment.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 28 2009, 08:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735854


> Rhapsody Malts are beautiful, but I would always ask Tonia for the most current picture to avoid disappointment.[/B]


I'm not sure its proper to use the word disappointment and Rhapsody Maltese in the same context.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sorry you seem offended at my post. :huh: I thought this was an open forum and I was simply sharing my own personal experience with Rhapsody Maltese, which does not take away from others' experience or opinion of Rhapsody. The precise thing people were discussing was whether the pictures from Rhapsody were current or not. In my case, I had a disappointing experience with Rhapsody because the puppy I purchased from Tonia had a photo where the face was completely white. We discussed the puppy over a week's time going back and forth and I sent her the money and we made the travel arrangements. 

Tonia from Rhapsody called me an hour prior to leaving for the airport with the puppy to tell me the bad news. The puppy, it turns out, had very bad tear stains. The photos online did not reflect that because they were not current. The experience was disappointing to me because I was like an expectant mother and had been preparing for this puppy for a long time. I was so excited because I thought I was going to pick up my Maltese at the airport in a few hours and spend Christmas with him and family. It made for a very upsetting holiday for me and I cried a lot.  I just didn't want someone else to go through what I went through if it could have been easily avoided by requesting a very updated photo. Again, I am aware of her reputation and work, but I had alot of heartache in finding my perfect puppy. If I could make it a bit easier for someone else, I just thought I would mention it.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

It sounds unfortunate what happen w/Tonia and you. But she did say something! She should have said it sooner. I'm not saying she is perfect. ( but her puppies are amazing)
Sadly, I've heard true stories about B Palmer too that could make you very very upset. I'm sure everyone has a story about every top breeder out there. But for the most part, these are the people who people should be buying their pups from...Here or rescue organizations, depending upon what you're looking for.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 1 2009, 02:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736405


> I'm sorry you seem offended at my post. :huh: I thought this was an open forum and I was simply sharing my own personal experience with Rhapsody Maltese, which does not take away from others' experience or opinion of Rhapsody. The precise thing people were discussing was whether the pictures from Rhapsody were current or not. In my case, I had a disappointing experience with Rhapsody because the puppy I purchased from Tonia had a photo where the face was completely white. We discussed the puppy over a week's time going back and forth and I sent her the money and we made the travel arrangements.
> 
> Tonia from Rhapsody called me an hour prior to leaving for the airport with the puppy to tell me the bad news. The puppy, it turns out, had very bad tear stains. The photos online did not reflect that because they were not current. The experience was disappointing to me because I was like an expectant mother and had been preparing for this puppy for a long time. I was so excited because I thought I was going to pick up my Maltese at the airport in a few hours and spend Christmas with him and family. It made for a very upsetting holiday for me and I cried a lot.  I just didn't want someone else to go through what I went through if it could have been easily avoided by requesting a very updated photo. Again, I am aware of her reputation and work, but I had alot of heartache in finding my perfect puppy. If I could make it a bit easier for someone else, I just thought I would mention it.[/B]


True to form, I'm not reading the entire thread. But must ask, "The very bad news" was a puppy with tear stains?

I do agree you want what you pay for, however, tear stains can develope long after you purchase a pup, due to
teething, food, etc. 

I've had several with tear stains, but they disappeared at the blink of an eye. 

Just curious, was that your deciding factor? Which is fine. You paid good money, it's your choice.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Moxie's Mom: I completely agree. I wasn't going to share, but I do encourage people to ask for an updated picture. Better information is always better, right?

3MaltMom: The deciding factor was that I lost confidence in what was happening exactly.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 1 2009, 03:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736419


> 3MaltMom: The deciding factor was that I lost confidence in what was happening exactly.[/B]



Yep, I agree. Just the "Not Feeling Warm and Fuzzy" feeling. I don't blame you.

Without the "warm fuzzy" feeling, I would have done the same thing. 

If it doesn't feel right, it more than likely, is not.

This does not reflect the breeder, nor you. It just wasn't "fuzzy".


----------

